# accounting from home?



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I am currently working towards a degree in Small Business Management but I have a long ways to go. My Fiancee has a Bachelors in Accounting and partially completed his Masters in Small business Management. I am wondering about the possibilities of taking those degrees and turning it into a home based accounting business. I was thinking that as long as my home is paid for and I can grow majority of our own food that our overhead costs in life will be low. This is me talking about 15 years out from now. I don't owe very much on my home. I want to continue working from home. My passion is homesteading. ||


Any other ideas of what those degrees could help in terms of creating a business so that i can work from home?? Mine also includes Marketing/Advertising depending on which college I to go to finish my degree. I just think that somehow it can all come together for a nice little business


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sure it can be home based. You just need to be fine with people coming in an out of your home. So much of accounting and bookkeeping can be done online and remotely these days. There are however things that need to be signed, dropped off and picked up. Meetings about taxes and planning.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

You can definitely do accounting from home. Small businesses would love it. And really, you don’t have to have them come to your house, you can meet them at their business. With the Small Business degrees you could also consult, help with marketing, whatever you like. It will be about finding the customers. You’ll have to sell yourself as a benefit to their business. That has always been the toughest thing for me to do...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The accountant in the offices above me finds that many of his accounts work from home or in the field. It is hard for them to meet up. His customers prefer to be able to come to him. It can work the other way but then you are not really working from home as much.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My cousins wife is a CPA: she did taxes out of her home.


----------

